# I feel sick



## Kalhayd

Writing this with tears flowing down my face.. 


Our vet just called with Bayleigh's blood results. She is fairly sure she has some form of cancer, most likely lymphoma. Her calcium levels are very high which is the reason she drinks so so much. It is the whole reason I got her blood work to begin with. 


I was worried about her kidneys, and now we're talking Cancer. She said the best case scenario is it is Primary Hypothyroidism which is like a tumor on the thyroid. She said they're removable and dogs do very well. However, given her breed and her age- she says to remain cautiously optimistic. In any case she feels we caught it by chance and early. Other than excessive thirst, our sweet girl LOVES her food and is active and alert. No other symptoms. 


My heart is broken. She is my heart dog. She sat with me after our daughter died(as a puppy) and calmly lied there.. never moved until I was ready. She was moved into several houses(military family) and never complained. I cannot fathom saying goodbye. 


Please keep her in your prayers. I cannot believe after everything with Dory we're here now with Bayleigh. I really wish I could have a bone thrown our way... 


My sweet, sweet, girl...


----------



## rtandkt

I'm so sorry you have gotten this bad news. Hugs and prayers to you and sweet Bayleigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry..........

I lost my girl in March to Lymphoma. 

The only advice I can give you whichever direction you decide to take, is the make most of each and every second you have with her. 

Sending you a big hug and many prayers, I'll be thinking about your girl and your family.


----------



## Amystelter

I am so so sorry to hear that, especially after what you just went through. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Bayleigh -


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts & prayers


----------



## Krissi2197

I saw this thread and tears sprang to my eyes. This is such awful news. You have gone through so much the past month, and now this?? This is so awful. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## danoon58

Prayers for sweet Rayleigh and your family. Hoping it's something easy to treat.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so sorry to hear the news about beautiful Bayleigh, I hope that you have many more happy and healthy times together, so many here have gone through this and so very often they go on for way longer than we expect. The fact that she is eating well and happy is a huge plus, my boy had a cancerous tumour removed at 12 years old, I was terrified he wouldn't get through the operation let alone the recovery but he did!. Sending you and precious Bayleigh positive thoughts and prayers, I know how worried you are but try to take each day as it comes, hug her for me too!


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry. Will pray hard for Bayleigh. Are you going to be going to a specialist and get a diagnosis confirmed? So very sad and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Kalhayd

Yes, I have to call the vet back at 5PM as she has to call and see if she can draw blood for the primary hypothyroidism(sure I am butchering that!) or if a specialist has to do it since the results have to be read quick. If they rule that out(that is best case scenario) then they'd check for an Anal Gland cancer/tumor. She doesn't think it is this. Then we'd see if it is lymphoma(which is her best guess given the blood work). The thing is the rest of her blood work is amazing(great kidneys, liver, thyroid, etc). She asked if we supplemented with calcium & we do not. So she is fairly sure this is a good diagnosis, it is just a matter of finding out what we're dealing with. And determining treatment. I mean, do you put a nearly 11 year old dog through chemo? Or do you make her comfortable? or or or. I just want to do what is best for HER without MY feelings involved. Pretty hard to do. I am feeling super guilty about getting the puppy if she starts feeling sick. Last thing she needs is a hyper puppy bouncing off her head. My heart just hurts.  I just want to make her a cheeseburger and cuddle in bed with her. I hate that she is feeling jealous with Dory and hate that I haven't given her 100%. I am just sick.


----------



## Cpc1972

My cousins Bassett is going through chemo at 10. He has the good kind of lymphoma if you want to call it that. But she drives two hours once a week for treatment. He is doing great. All of jakes bloodwork was normal and he was lying there in shock half dead when he collapsed on us.


----------



## 4goldengirls

I'm so sorry for this news. Prayers and good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Cpc1972

Is this what the vet said it could be. 

Hypoadrenocorticism: Also known as Addison's disease, this disorder of the adrenal glands is often associated with high blood calcium levels in affected dogs. Kidney disease: Any metabolic insult or toxin that acutely damages the kidneys can cause high blood calcium.Aug 31, 2015


----------



## Kalhayd

No...

Primary hyperparathyroidism


----------



## Cpc1972

Try and stay positive until you have a definite disgnosis. I know it's hard but hopefully it is something not bad.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks. I'm trying.. 

Trying to grasp it all. How can she be sick and not act sick? I'm so confused & just want results now.  

She drags her sister around.. It's her idea of playing. I love this girl.


----------



## kwhit

Sending a ton of hugs and good thoughts to Bayleigh and you.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks. I'm trying..
> 
> Trying to grasp it all. How can she be sick and not act sick? I'm so confused & just want results now.
> 
> She drags her sister around.. It's her idea of playing. I love this girl.


I know exactly what your feeling. After Jake collapsed we thought he had a misdiagnosis. Because after he had his chest drained he was a normal dog. Five minutes before his final collapse on the day he was pts he was begging for my Bannana. Ate his breakfast and Did his excited dance when my niece was dropped off. By lunch time he came in and just collapsed. My three yearold niece at the time saw the entire thing. He had hemangiosarcoma. He didn't even have a hint of arthritis at 9.5.


----------



## jrbuff

Kalhayd said:


> Writing this with tears flowing down my face..
> 
> 
> Our vet just called with Bayleigh's blood results. She is fairly sure she has some form of cancer, most likely lymphoma. Her calcium levels are very high which is the reason she drinks so so much. It is the whole reason I got her blood work to begin with.
> 
> 
> I was worried about her kidneys, and now we're talking Cancer. She said the best case scenario is it is Primary Hypothyroidism which is like a tumor on the thyroid. She said they're removable and dogs do very well. However, given her breed and her age- she says to remain cautiously optimistic. In any case she feels we caught it by chance and early. Other than excessive thirst, our sweet girl LOVES her food and is active and alert. No other symptoms.
> 
> 
> My heart is broken. She is my heart dog. She sat with me after our daughter died(as a puppy) and calmly lied there.. never moved until I was ready. She was moved into several houses(military family) and never complained. I cannot fathom saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers. I cannot believe after everything with Dory we're here now with Bayleigh. I really wish I could have a bone thrown our way...
> 
> 
> My sweet, sweet, girl...


Thoughts and healing energies going your way. hugs


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all.

We're just loving on our girl. She's scheduled for the conclusive blood work Thursday morning to determine if it's Primary hyperparathyroidism. If not, we proceed from there.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers your way that it is a form that is treatable. Such a special girl you have!


----------



## azzure

Best wishes for a good diagnosis for you and Bayleigh.


----------



## rabernet

Sending up prayers for your special girl! I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with another health crisis so soon after you got a chance to breath.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kalhayd said:


> Yes, I have to call the vet back at 5PM as she has to call and see if she can draw blood for the primary hypothyroidism(sure I am butchering that!) or if a specialist has to do it since the results have to be read quick. If they rule that out(that is best case scenario) then they'd check for an Anal Gland cancer/tumor. She doesn't think it is this. Then we'd see if it is lymphoma(which is her best guess given the blood work). The thing is the rest of her blood work is amazing(great kidneys, liver, thyroid, etc). She asked if we supplemented with calcium & we do not. So she is fairly sure this is a good diagnosis, it is just a matter of finding out what we're dealing with. And determining treatment. I mean, do you put a nearly 11 year old dog through chemo? Or do you make her comfortable? or or or. I just want to do what is best for HER without MY feelings involved. Pretty hard to do. I am feeling super guilty about getting the puppy if she starts feeling sick. Last thing she needs is a hyper puppy bouncing off her head. My heart just hurts.  I just want to make her a cheeseburger and cuddle in bed with her. I hate that she is feeling jealous with Dory and hate that I haven't given her 100%. I am just sick.


There have been a few dogs that had lymphoma that have undergone chemo treatment and there's one now currently undergoing chemo on the forum. 

My Vet did not feel my girl was a good candidate for Chemo, she also told it was very hard on the dogs to undergo it. She told me it would also not prolong her life that long and the quality of life she would have while undergoing treatment would not be great..........

I opted to treat her with Prednisone and antibiotics a few times, the remainder of the time she was on high dosages of Prednisone and Eassic tea supplement my Vet recommended. She made it 6 months from the time of her diagnosis and until I had to let her go. She was did great, was happy and we made sure we made the most of the time we had with her. 


Don't blame yourself or feel guilty, you've had so much on your plate recently.

Hug your girl., spoil her and love her.


----------



## goldy1

I'm hoping that the tests surprise you in a good way. It can and does happen. Last year, based on initials exam plus given Chance's age (10) and breed, they thought his lump was a mast cell tumor. Given Chance's heart issue, we got him to a specialist who coordinated care with Chance's cardiologist. The surgeon did all kinds of tests pre-surgery including a biopsy of the lump. He called with surprising and relatively good news. The lump was not mast cell but a less aggressive type of cancer which rarely metastasizes.
None of us had considered or hoped for this. Prior to the biopsy, no one had given us any indication this might happen. Chance did fine with the surgery and recovered well. 
Until you know for absolutely sure what it is you are dealing with, try not to get thinking too far ahead. I am praying hard that you get good results for sweet Bayleigh.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry you have to deal with this so soon after Dory ): Sending prayers for your precious Bailey and for some good results.


----------



## cubbysan

My mother's dog was diagnosed by the vet with cancer about 4 years ago, my mother started to give him floressence tea - her dog just turned 16. We are not sure if it is the tea or a misdiagnosis - at the time the vet said to just take him home and let him enjoy his last few months. 

Hoping for the best case scenario for Bayleigh - and so sorry you are going through all this.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you for your kind words and experience. We know regardless our time is limited with her. She's almost 11. But, it's hard to hear the 'C' word. 

I'm hoping that this is treatable without too much pain for her. My heart is saying to do what's right by her, not for us. So, will strongly inquire with the vet when we know exactly what we're dealing with.

I burst into tears when I came home this evening. She came running up, nudged my arms for her loving, and sank into me. She's the most amazing, loyal, loving, dog we've ever been blessed with. 

I just want to do what's best for her & hope she lets us know what that is. 

I bought her from a pet store on my birthday. Yes, I know. But, dumb & naive and young. I went in to buy bird seed for my mom and saw her. The second our eyes locked I was hooked. We've been so very blessed that she's been so healthy. I'm just shocked & the not knowing is the hardest part. 

Lisa


----------



## BrianO

Life is a gift. None of us knows how many days or years we may have. Live each day fully and enjoy the gift that is given.

You have my sympathy. Virtual hugs.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa, I just saw your post. I write this with tears. My heart is breaking for you, your family and Bayleigh. I am so very, very sorry. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## SandyK

OMG...I just got done posting on Dory's thread loving the picture of Bayleigh pulling Dory around. Now to see this. I am hoping you get a break and you get some decent results. I will be thinking of you and Bayleigh with positive thoughts!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks again. 

Bloodwork scheduled for 8AM tomorrow. She will do a full exam and recheck all her "innocent" lumps & check her lymphnodes to see if those are swollen or abnormal. 

Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## JillD

Oh honey....I am so sorry. We lost our sweet Daisy to osteocarcoma in April. I know what you mean about tough choices. We chose not to put our girl through an amputation to prolong her life 6 months. With her age, we chose to love her as much as we could and keep her as comfortable as we could in her last days, but this type of cancer is very aggressive and moves quickly. Hopefully they will be able to remove the lymphoma easily and not have to put her through a bunch of chemo. I will pray extra hard that this is the case. Big hugs to you.
Jill


----------



## Kalhayd

Took some photos of our sweet girl..


----------



## Mausann

Hugs to you, It is terrible to be faced with the bad news about your kids. Make sure you get a opinion from a specialist if you can. I will say a prayer for you that you will be able to have alot more time with her.


----------



## Cpc1972

Pretty girl. Hoping for a good outcome with bloodwork,


----------



## jennretz

I love your photos. She is one happy girl and you can tell she feels loved  thinking of you both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicky

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll bet thinking of you today and hoping for the best outcome from the test.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Bloodwork scheduled for 8AM tomorrow. She will do a full exam and recheck all her "innocent" lumps & check her lymphnodes to see if those are swollen or abnormal.
> 
> Will keep y'all posted.



Thinking of you and Baleigh today.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all. 

She had the bloodwork this morning. Should have results by mid next week. I hate the wait.


She's not concerned about her bumps as most are based on the skin, but she has a larger one that's in the tissue. She said she's not overly concerned- but should she need surgery for the treatment, she'd remove that then.

She did express her anal glands and said she has a very small nodule and that could be an anal gland cancer. This isn't great, but it's not as catastrophic as lymphoma. Her lymphnoids are normal so far.. So that's a positive. Contingent on her blood work, she will check the anal gland risk when we know more. If it is that we can opt to remove the potential tumor and this often can extend her life for several years. Given she's nearly 11, it sounds promising. 


So, we're back in the waiting game. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## jennretz

Will continue to keep you in my thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Thanks for the update. Have been wondering how things went. Really good news that lymph nodes are normal. Am so glad to hear that. Will keep up with the positive thoughts and prayers for all of you. Finally saw the photos of Bayleigh you posted. For some reason they would not download until now. She is such a beautiful sweet girl. Hugs to Bayleigh.


----------



## goldensmum

Will be keeping your girl Bayleigh in my thoughts and also keeping everything crossed for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update, it sounds promising in so many ways. 

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks. I just want to get to a diagnosis without going broke before we even diagnose. And I have NO idea what to do. My heart is confusing my mind & vice versa. 

This is so hard.


----------



## Kalhayd

So I spent all day calling around. Trying to find a specialist, or a vet school that would see her.. Nothing available until late August. I'm going to see if my vet can call and help there. It's insane how she's not a priority to anyone but us. I just want to scream.. Do you know how important she is to US?!? I want to help her like she's helped us countless times. My sweet girl. 

I'm feeling helpless and hate waiting to figure out what's wrong. She's acting 100% normal. Playing, eating, begging for food.. Just being Bayleigh. Sigh. I am sick thinking what's likely going to happen.. 

She's slowly taking to Dory & my heart just hurts.. I've never been through this with any animal. Never experienced loss, or cancer, or anything. I mean, as a kid growing up we lost pets, but not my own. 

I don't know what to expect. My vet is fairly sure it's an anal gland tumor, but I really feel like she's grasping at straws. I just need to know what's wrong so we can make decisions for treatment or making her as happy & comfortable as possible. 

Ugh. Should probably post in the cancer forum- been reading and everything is so contradicting. 

Ending with my favorite photo of her.. And my son as a baby.. It printed and hangs in our house..


----------



## goldy1

It sounds better each day. Hoping & praying you hear good news.

When I found the lump in Chance's chest last September, when my vet's tech or receptionist made the appointment with the specialist, it was 3 weeks out. I called Chance's cardiologist and called my vet and asked them to personally try to get the appointment moved up. I told each that I would bring Chance anytime they had an available slot even a last minute cancellation but that 3 weeks out was too long to wait. It worked. We only had to wait a week. I thanked them profusely for getting Chance in there sooner. Pull whatever strings you can. When it's one office worker calling another office worker, there is no urgency. 

That is a beautiful picture of Bayleigh and your son - absolutely precious.


----------



## Krissi2197

I really love that photo. How long ago was that taken? I love how they're "holding hands". 

I hope you get some good news soon, and can get something done before August. I've never experienced the loss of any pet before; Princess is my first dog and we got her when I was 9, but I know her time is coming in a few short years. I can't imagine how awful it must feel.


----------



## Cpc1972

Will keep praying for Bayleigh. That's a great picture. My cousin got her dog into a specialist pretty quick after lymphoma was diagnosed. I hope you can find a specialist. Also think positive and maybe it's not as bad as what your thinking. Maybe you can get a second opinion from another vet.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> Will keep praying for Bayleigh. That's a great picture. My cousin got her dog into a specialist pretty quick after lymphoma was diagnosed. I hope you can find a specialist. Also think positive and maybe it's not as bad as what your thinking. Maybe you can get a second opinion from another vet.


Yeah, trying. Easier said than done.


----------



## Kalhayd

Krissi2197 said:


> I really love that photo. How long ago was that taken? I love how they're "holding hands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get some good news soon, and can get something done before August. I've never experienced the loss of any pet before; Princess is my first dog and we got her when I was 9, but I know her time is coming in a few short years. I can't imagine how awful it must feel.


4.5 years ago? My son was about 1.5 in that picture and he'll be 6 in October.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so sorry about all this - and all you're going through. I've been following your thread for the few days I wasn't able to log in. I just want to say I'm sending positive thoughts and I hope you get some solid news soon. In the meantime, I'm glad Bayleigh is feeling alright. Hope that keeps up. 

PS That photo is beautiful.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sweet Girl said:


> I am so sorry about all this - and all you're going through. I've been following your thread for the few days I wasn't able to log in. I just want to say I'm sending positive thoughts and I hope you get some solid news soon. In the meantime, I'm glad Bayleigh is feeling alright. Hope that keeps up.
> 
> PS That photo is beautiful.



Thank you. It's appreciated.  

The day she loses interest in food, is the day I'll panic.


----------



## G-bear

The picture of Bayleigh and your son is so precious. It is obvious that Bayleigh is a wonderful girl. I love the gentle expression on her face in every single photo you post of her. She is a very special girl. I will continue with positive thoughts and prayers for your much loved, beautiful girl and your family.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> The picture of Bayleigh and your son is so precious. It is obvious that Bayleigh is a wonderful girl. I love the gentle expression on her face in every single photo you post of her. She is a very special girl. I will continue with positive thoughts and prayers for your much loved, beautiful girl and your family.


She is so gentle. I used to be obsessed with basset hounds.. I mean the ears, and the howl, but she has us 100% in love with GR's. 

And bless their hearts- but Bassetts aren't always the sharpest tools in the shed!


----------



## G-bear

Lol. Bassett hounds and black and tan coonhounds clearly have that in common...my husband think that Jack's ears take up far more space than Jack's brain does. Ahhh, but those big droopy ears and sad brown eyes. You just have to love 'em. Even though they don't have the intellect of our goldens...here's Jack. Doing what he does best. Napping.


----------



## rooroch

I used to breed Bassets and had the breed for over 20 years. They come over pretty thick but lots is going on in that brain of theirs, they
just don't show it!! They can get out of almost any fenced yard. I had to to have cement bottoms to all my fences to keep them in!! If there is food around they will find it. You can be walking happily in the woods and suddenly, no basset to be seen. I had one lazy one who would cut corners on walks and always be by me when we got to the car at the end of the walk having done only half of what the rest of us had done!!
Goldens show their intelligence but don't under estimate a Basset!!


----------



## Kalhayd

rooroch said:


> I used to breed Bassets and had the breed for over 20 years. They come over pretty thick but lots is going on in that brain of theirs, they
> just don't show it!! They can get out of almost any fenced yard. I had to to have cement bottoms to all my fences to keep them in!! If there is food around they will find it. You can be walking happily in the woods and suddenly, no basset to be seen. I had one lazy one who would cut corners on walks and always be by me when we got to the car at the end of the walk having done only half of what the rest of us had done!!
> Goldens show their intelligence but don't under estimate a Basset!!


I hear you! I had Bassetts- they're super sweet and ridiculously cute- but all of ours were nearly impossible to train. They say they're stubborn- so maybe that's it..


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Lol. Bassett hounds and black and tan coonhounds clearly have that in common...my husband think that Jack's ears take up far more space than Jack's brain does. Ahhh, but those big droopy ears and sad brown eyes. You just have to love 'em. Even though they don't have the intellect of our goldens...here's Jack. Doing what he does best. Napping.



Cutest little face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of your son and Bayleigh, it's priceless.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

It does sound a bit more hopeful but I know this is so hard...especially the waiting. I hope you can get her seen by a specialist soon to have some answers. Thinking about you!


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*



Kalhayd said:


> Writing this with tears flowing down my face..
> 
> 
> Our vet just called with Bayleigh's blood results. She is fairly sure she has some form of cancer, most likely lymphoma. Her calcium levels are very high which is the reason she drinks so so much. It is the whole reason I got her blood work to begin with.
> 
> 
> I was worried about her kidneys, and now we're talking Cancer. She said the best case scenario is it is Primary Hypothyroidism which is like a tumor on the thyroid. She said they're removable and dogs do very well. However, given her breed and her age- she says to remain cautiously optimistic. In any case she feels we caught it by chance and early. Other than excessive thirst, our sweet girl LOVES her food and is active and alert. No other symptoms.
> 
> 
> My heart is broken. She is my heart dog. She sat with me after our daughter died(as a puppy) and calmly lied there.. never moved until I was ready. She was moved into several houses(military family) and never complained. I cannot fathom saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers. I cannot believe after everything with Dory we're here now with Bayleigh. I really wish I could have a bone thrown our way...
> 
> 
> My sweet, sweet, girl...


Lisa: I am so very sorry. First seeing your post. I know you will make the most of the time that Bayleigh has left, that's all she would want. Praying for her. Please let us know.


----------



## Cpc1972

Karen519 said:


> Lisa: I am so very sorry. First seeing your post. I know you will make the most of the time that Bayleigh has left, that's all she would want. Praying for her. Please let us know.


She doesn't have any diagnosis yet.


----------



## Kalhayd

Karen519 said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Writing this with tears flowing down my face..
> 
> 
> Our vet just called with Bayleigh's blood results. She is fairly sure she has some form of cancer, most likely lymphoma. Her calcium levels are very high which is the reason she drinks so so much. It is the whole reason I got her blood work to begin with.
> 
> 
> I was worried about her kidneys, and now we're talking Cancer. She said the best case scenario is it is Primary Hypothyroidism which is like a tumor on the thyroid. She said they're removable and dogs do very well. However, given her breed and her age- she says to remain cautiously optimistic. In any case she feels we caught it by chance and early. Other than excessive thirst, our sweet girl LOVES her food and is active and alert. No other symptoms.
> 
> 
> My heart is broken. She is my heart dog. She sat with me after our daughter died(as a puppy) and calmly lied there.. never moved until I was ready. She was moved into several houses(military family) and never complained. I cannot fathom saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers. I cannot believe after everything with Dory we're here now with Bayleigh. I really wish I could have a bone thrown our way...
> 
> 
> My sweet, sweet, girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa: I am so very sorry. First seeing your post. I know you will make the most of the time that Bayleigh has left, that's all she would want. Praying for her. Please let us know.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Karen. No death sentence yet. Waiting for a firm diagnosis & we will go from there. 

Bay remains in excellent spirits- so we're hopeful!


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa: All any of us can do is live one day at a time and our dogs are experts at that. Please keep us posted.


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping everything crossed for beautiful Bayleigh x


----------



## Karen519

*Bay*

Huge hugs and kisses to Bayleigh!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks, Karen. 


Called the vet yesterday & the blood work has a 5-7 day turnaround time. *roll eyes* so nothing back yet. I am so glad she isn't displaying sick symptoms as I'd be increasingly annoyed for the wait times. 


She is still 100% normal. She was actually doing geriatric zoomies last night, lol. I am hopeful she is just fine.


----------



## swishywagga

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks, Karen.
> 
> 
> Called the vet yesterday & the blood work has a 5-7 day turnaround time. *roll eyes* so nothing back yet. I am so glad she isn't displaying sick symptoms as I'd be increasingly annoyed for the wait times.
> 
> 
> She is still 100% normal. She was actually doing geriatric zoomies last night, lol. I am hopeful she is just fine.


Geriatric zoomies, that made me smile!. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for beautiful Bayleigh x


----------



## Mausann

I am sending prayers, hugs and good thoughts to you and Bayleigh!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Just called & still no results. Waiting on the lab. I'm super annoyed. It's been 7 days!


----------



## G-bear

That is simply ridiculous. It should not take 7 days to get lab results back even if the lab is really busy. You may want to suggest your vet clinic call the lab and tell them to get the results faxed to them asap. I am thinking the results or the sample got lost in the shuffle somewhere.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Waiting for a diagnosis is so terribly hard. It seems like time just stops passing while we agonize over all that might be.

While you wait, perhaps you can find some hope and courage in one of my favorite threads: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html. It is a story full of love and a whole lot of life as Danny and his Andy battled lymphoma and had more years together than anyone had a right to expect.

Wishing you all the best. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks! They promise end of week(tomorrow!) so we shall see. I'm just glad she's not Ill & we're waiting.. That would be awful!


----------



## Kalhayd

Blood work in.. 


Her results are consistent with primary hyperparathyroidism. This would be almost always a benign tumor of the parathyroid gland. This is removable and most dogs do VERY well. 


She is still concerned that she felt that "bump" in her anal gland area. She is consulting with an oncologist- but the endocrinologist at the lab stated that he is almost certain that is benign as the high calcium levels are a result of the primary hyperparathyroidism. She wants to do a biopsy of that, not sure I want to put her through that when we have a cause for the high calcium and she has NO other symptoms of an anal gland cancer( not constipated, eating well, no swelling, etc). We shall see what the oncologist says. I am confident that it is ONLY primary hyperparathyroidism and we got very lucky to avoid a cancer diagnosis. I am not sure if I should do the testing(ultrasounds to rule out belly tumors, aspirations, etc.) I am thinking that is overkill? Maybe not?


Anyway- good news- even though she isn't "perfect" she is 100% treatable!


----------



## Cpc1972

That's great news. Not sure what to say if a biopsy should be done. I can give you our experience with Jake. Jake went to the vet in OCT and the said his lungs sounded rough. Didn't seem hugely concerned but said at our convenience we should do ex rays. Well because she never mentioned cancer my mom was going to wait until after Christmas. Well Jake collapsed a week before Christmas. Anyway long story short my mom to this day feels very guilty she didn't do the ex rays. She feels she might of been able to help him if she would of caught it sooner. In the end you have to do what you feel is best. I know my mom has mentioned when Chloe gets to be 8 or nine she might do w ultrasound every year.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

That is great news! I bet it will all be fine but I get why you may choose to do more testing to be sure. Keep us posted.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa I am so glad that it is something treatable!!!! I am doing my happy dance for you and Bayleigh now (which would probably give everyone a good laugh). I'll bet your kids are very, very happy. While I understand that hyperparathyroidism is serious I am so relieved to hear it is not cancer! Your gut feeling was right again. Your good news made my day and I am really happy for you all


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wonderful news  

Sending continued good thoughts that she is one of the 'most' dogs who do very well  

Yes, it is sometimes hard to decide what tests to run as our dogs get older. Good luck with the oncologist - may (s)he give you the all clear!





Kalhayd said:


> Blood work in..
> 
> 
> Her results are consistent with primary hyperparathyroidism. This would be almost always a benign tumor of the parathyroid gland. This is removable and most dogs do VERY well.
> 
> 
> She is still concerned that she felt that "bump" in her anal gland area. She is consulting with an oncologist- but the endocrinologist at the lab stated that he is almost certain that is benign as the high calcium levels are a result of the primary hyperparathyroidism. She wants to do a biopsy of that, not sure I want to put her through that when we have a cause for the high calcium and she has NO other symptoms of an anal gland cancer( not constipated, eating well, no swelling, etc). We shall see what the oncologist says. I am confident that it is ONLY primary hyperparathyroidism and we got very lucky to avoid a cancer diagnosis. I am not sure if I should do the testing(ultrasounds to rule out belly tumors, aspirations, etc.) I am thinking that is overkill? Maybe not?
> 
> 
> Anyway- good news- even though she isn't "perfect" she is 100% treatable!


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Great news! So glad for you


----------



## jennretz

That seems really promising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

That's really good news, I'm so happy for you all! 

Bayleigh :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_xxxx


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa

So happy for the GOOD NEWS!0


----------



## sirbailey

So so VERY sorry!|

Our Bailey died at 11 to cancer. I recall getting the news. I too was sick and stunned.
In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kwhit

Yay!!! So happy for you and Bayleigh! :woot2:


----------



## KKaren

Kalhayd said:


> Blood work in..
> 
> 
> Her results are consistent with primary hyperparathyroidism. This would be almost always a benign tumor of the parathyroid gland. This is removable and most dogs do VERY well.
> 
> 
> She is still concerned that she felt that "bump" in her anal gland area. She is consulting with an oncologist- but the endocrinologist at the lab stated that he is almost certain that is benign as the high calcium levels are a result of the primary hyperparathyroidism. She wants to do a biopsy of that, not sure I want to put her through that when we have a cause for the high calcium and she has NO other symptoms of an anal gland cancer( not constipated, eating well, no swelling, etc). We shall see what the oncologist says. I am confident that it is ONLY primary hyperparathyroidism and we got very lucky to avoid a cancer diagnosis. I am not sure if I should do the testing(ultrasounds to rule out belly tumors, aspirations, etc.) I am thinking that is overkill? Maybe not?
> 
> 
> Anyway- good news- even though she isn't "perfect" she is 100% treatable!


That's really really great news. Will continue to send positive thoughts to you, Bayleigh, and cute Dory :smile2: I know there are still questions and challenges ahead, but keep your spirits up and share in the joy your goldens bring.

Hmmmm.... might be a good day for a round of cheeseburgers and cuddles. Hugs


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*

Just checking in on sweet Bayleigh!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

Amazing news!!!! So happy for you! Continued prayers that all goes well!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome news!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Long talk with our vet, the oncologist, and theendocrinologist last week and I haven’t had the energy to update. Sigh. 

Basicallythe endocrinologist thinks it is primary parathyroidism based on her calcium levels. He thinks that the nodule my vet found in her anal glands(only found after expressing them as it is that small) is benign and another bump that is typical with an older dog. The calcium levels from first draw, to the 2nd draw,actually decreased by 2 points. They're still 2 points above normal, but we'renot in dangerous levels yet. 

The oncologist and my vet thinks she has BOTH going on. She thinks that she hasprimary parathyroidism and adenocarcinoma(anal gland tumor). 

The thing is, they won’t treat one withouttesting vastly. The test include aspirating(or possibly removing) the tiny “tumor“on her anal gland. A full belly ultrasound to rule out tumors or cancer there.An ultrasound of her parathyroid glands(which requires her finding someone whois competent enough to diagnosis as boththe oncologist & herself are not).X-rays, Blood work, etc. 

We have decided to not pursue these test. Bayleighisn’t a fan of being at the vet. She hides and becomes very nervous. Ido notwant to have to sedate her several times, poke, prod, and put her through asurgery that may not even be needed. Since she is exhibiting no symptoms otherthan thirst, we have decided to leave her be and treat symptoms as/if theyarise. 

While this may sound selfish andirresponsible for some- this is what we, as a family, have decided is best forour girl. Putting her though hell, to potentially gain a year or two, doesn’tseem very fair to her. Especially since she is happy and healthy right now. Shehas given us so much and while my heart aches to think that we could lose herand she could start showing signs of being ill, I think what is humane to heris to let her live her last days with us giving her a bit of what she’s givenus over the last almost 11 years. If she was a younger dog, our decision wouldlikely be vastly different. But, I think this is the right one for us. Wearen’t wanting to play Russian Roulette for her diagnosis and the answerwouldn’t come easily for her. So we wait and be thankful for each day she wakeshappy and healthy and her silly, chubby, fantastic, self. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayersand for respecting our decisions. 

Lisa & Bayleigh


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

You are not selfish at all. You know your girl, and that is the important thing. My cousin's golden retriever had a lump on her paw a few years back. She was getting on in years. He agreed to the removal and that was all. She spent her last summer by the beach,with her family. She passed away in her sleep on the following New Years' Day. For them it was the right decision. Some would disagree, but ultimately, it was their choice to make, not anyone else's. 
I hope Bayleigh has many good days ahead.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

May I make a suggestion? My previous Golden and I fought Mast cell cancerous tumors for 23 months. She was diagnosed and given 3 months, "at best". I did some research and changed her diet and had another 22 1/2 great months. Curcumin (turmeric) twice daily, astragalus twice daily (both about twice recommended for humans). Large doses of vitamins A, D and E daily (no C), unprocessed coconut oil and unsweetened shredded coconut, blanched (40 sec) whole muscle meats (chicken thighs usually, nothing ground), and then doubled her walks to really increase her blood flow. On her oncologist's recommendation, she received one pepcid and one benedryl daily.

Will be praying for you and Bay.

Max


----------



## Ginams

I am so sorry to hear of the news on Miss Bayleigh. 

I lost my German shepherd last August to adenocarcinoma and I do not fault you for any direction you decide to go with your girl. You know your girl and your family better than anyone.

We opted not to treat after Sasha's mass returned just two months after the initial removal. Sasha's mass was unique, located on her hip rather than her anal glands, so she was a puzzle from the start. Sasha loved her vet (I work doing education programs at an animal shelter and our clinic is on our campus), but I did not want to put my senior dog through another surgery and treatment. We did visit with an oncologist and they put Sasha on Peroxicam, an anti-inflammatory, that has been shown to slow the growth of this type of cancer. It might be worth asking about if it has not been mentioned.

I am hoping for your girl's days to be happy and for you to have some peace and comfort through all of this.


----------



## Cpc1972

Hopefully your girl has many more years. From what your saying they won't treat the condition unless they know for sure the tumor is benign? We had this convo last night with my dad and what we would do if Chloe had lymphoma or something. His thing was he wasn't going to use his life savings on her when the outcome isn't known. We do the best for our circumstances and it's such a hard decision. Good luck with your beautiful girl.


----------



## G-bear

I absolutely respect your decision and I think others will too. We have all seen how deeply you care for your fur kids and how, in Dory's case, you put in countless hours, worry, love and not to mention money towards getting her healthy. I will never question your reasons for doing what you do as I know with certainty that you will always do what you consider to be in the best interest of your fur girls. I know how much you love Bayleigh and I know what you do for her is the result of that love. I am hoping you and your family have many more happy years with your beautiful girl. Hugs to Miss B.


----------



## Kalhayd

No, they won't treat based only on blood work that makes the primary parathyroidism the likely culprit. They require this test, that test, this surgery, that surgery, to definitively tell. 


It isn't even about the money(though that can't be ignored, obviously) it is about testing, treating, prodding, etc, isn't fair to her when they don't even know what an outcome looks like. Maybe a year? Maybe 2? Or maybe she has none of it and she lives 3? Who knows. 


All we know is we want her days to be filled without extra stress and with us. We will cross the bridges when they arise, but right now it is about making her comfortable(she is) and not turning her into a science experiment with no guarantee it'll help and some risk it could hurt. 


We are going to give some prednisone to slow whatever it is down- but whatever it is it isn't very aggressive right now as she has been drinking a lot for well over 6 months and has literally NO other symptoms.


----------



## Cpc1972

That is a lot of testing to go through. We know are babies the best and we try and make the best decisions for them. She seems to be doing well so hopefully she has s long life still ahead. No matter whether it is money issues or issues your facing we just do as best we can.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> No, they won't treat based only on blood work that makes the primary parathyroidism the likely culprit. They require this test, that test, this surgery, that surgery, to definitively tell.
> 
> 
> It isn't even about the money(though that can't be ignored, obviously) it is about testing, treating, prodding, etc, isn't fair to her when they don't even know what an outcome looks like. Maybe a year? Maybe 2? Or maybe she has none of it and she lives 3? Who knows.
> 
> 
> All we know is we want her days to be filled without extra stress and with us. We will cross the bridges when they arise, but right now it is about making her comfortable(she is) and not turning her into a science experiment with no guarantee it'll help and some risk it could hurt.
> 
> 
> We are going to give some prednisone to slow whatever it is down- but whatever it is it isn't very aggressive right now as she has been drinking a lot for well over 6 months and has literally NO other symptoms.



Lisa: I respect your decision, and feel that Ken and I would make the same. As our dogs get older, we just want them to be happy and enjoy the time they have left.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry. And I respect your decision, too. You know your dog best. If you know more trips to the vet will stress her and make her days less good, you are making your decision out of love and concern for her. Love her, make every day count. You will have no regrets.


----------



## goldensmum

I hope that you have loads more time with Bayleigh, you know your girl and what is best for her. Make as many happy memories as you can. Take care x


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I also respect your very sound decision. I am sure I would do the same. I hope she has lots more time and she is lucky to have such a loving family. I wish you all the best. It is so heart wrenching to have to make these kind of decisions


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all. I keep going back and forth. I don't think I will ever feel satisfied with any decision we make; however, we want to do what we think is right for our sweet girl. Lots of love, extra snacks, and cuddles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I understand completely where you are coming from and respect your decision. 

Wishing you many days to come with Bayleigh.


----------



## Kalhayd

She seems to really be struggling the last few days. She almost seems depressed. Sigh. She won't eat any of the dog foods offered, but will gladly scarf down "people" food. Going to start making food for her as with the meds she is on, she needs to eat. She'll perk up and then just want to lay around looking at us. The vet today gave us "signs" to look for that will indicate she's getting worse, and those aren't present. But, not sure what else we can do for her. Maybe it's just a rough day for her(she has those) or maybe I'm way more conscientiously aware because I know something is going on.. 

Really wish she could talk & tell me what road to take her on. My heart is just so broke.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh I am so sorry! I hope she perks up and gets her appetite back. I am sure making food will help. Poor little sweetie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kalhayd said:


> She seems to really be struggling the last few days. She almost seems depressed. Sigh. She won't eat any of the dog foods offered, but will gladly scarf down "people" food. Going to start making food for her as with the meds she is on, she needs to eat. She'll perk up and then just want to lay around looking at us. The vet today gave us "signs" to look for that will indicate she's getting worse, and those aren't present. But, not sure what else we can do for her. Maybe it's just a rough day for her(she has those) or maybe I'm way more conscientiously aware because I know something is going on..
> 
> Really wish she could talk & tell me what road to take her on. My heart is just so broke.



I'm sorry to hear this, I know it's very hard. 

It's pretty common to have some rough days mixed in between several good days, at least that's been my experience with my previous dogs. 

I cooked a lot for my bridge boy and girl, basically whatever I could get them to eat because I knew they needed the nutrition and also something in their stomach so they could take their medications. 

I hope she has many good days ahead for you all.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*

Lisa: I know your heart is broken. I have been there many times. It is a good thing that she'll eat people food. We are here for you.


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Bayleigh has perked up some for you. My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Poor Bayleigh and poor you! Hoping she is feeling a little brighter today. It's an awful situation to be in.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It's so hard when you see them not feeling well. But at least she is still eating - even if it is human food. I would just keep feeding her anything she will eat. Very smelly foods are often the most appealing - things like liverwurst, peanut butter, tripe, etc. I found with Tesia, she might eat something one day, and then the next day, would turn away from it. So try not to be discouraged if that happens - just try something else.

Hugs to you both..


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you. Sorry I haven't updated. My aunt passed away yesterday at 63 and it's been a rough week. 

Bayleigh has perked back up. She's back to being happy and active. She's eating well and is overly in good health. 

She started prednisone and seems to be doing well with it. I worry as that has its own list of side effects, but we're taking it one day at a time and enjoying every good day.


----------



## G-bear

Lisa, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

So sorry for the loss of your Aunt. Glad to hear that Bayleigh is doing well, sending you and your sweet girl a hug.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry for your loss of your Aunt, my thoughts to you and your family.

Great to her Bayleigh has perked up and doing well. 

My bridge girl was on daily high doses of Prednisone and did quite well. After she had been on it for a few months, I had her liver and kidney levels/functions checked to see if I needed to supplement her to protect them. According to the Vet, they were surprisingly good...... 

After she's been on the Prednisone for awhile, you may want to ask the Vet if she/he feels they need to be checked.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Thank you. Sorry I haven't updated. My aunt passed away yesterday at 63 and it's been a rough week.
> 
> Bayleigh has perked back up. She's back to being happy and active. She's eating well and is overly in good health.
> 
> She started prednisone and seems to be doing well with it. I worry as that has its own list of side effects, but we're taking it one day at a time and enjoying every good day.


Lisa: I am so very sorry about your Aunt. My prayers go out to you and your family. Glad to hear that Bayleigh is feeling better. When our dogs were older, what I remember is, there were some good days and some bad days. I agree with your One Day at a Time!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sorry to hear about your aunt. What a hard time for you. 

I'm very glad to see that Bayleigh has perked up, though. That's great news. I hope it continues.


----------



## danoon58

I'm so sorry about your Aunt. I'm glad Bayleigh is feeling better. She's such a doll.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you everyone. It's crazy, but after a month in the hospital and 3 days of struggling to breathe, we're actually glad my aunt is finally at peace. 

We're super blessed that Bay seems to have perked right back up . The presidone seems to be helping a lot with her joints as we're not seeing her struggle to get around at all. It's nice to see her so "young" acting. 

She's on a fairly low dose, I think. She took 2 a day for the first 5 days then now just once a day. I'm not sure the actual milligrams per dose. We're just pleased that what ever is going on isn't impacting her, yet!


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Bayleigh, you look so pretty in your photo!.


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*



Kalhayd said:


> Thank you everyone. It's crazy, but after a month in the hospital and 3 days of struggling to breathe, we're actually glad my aunt is finally at peace.
> 
> We're super blessed that Bay seems to have perked right back up . The presidone seems to be helping a lot with her joints as we're not seeing her struggle to get around at all. It's nice to see her so "young" acting.
> 
> She's on a fairly low dose, I think. She took 2 a day for the first 5 days then now just once a day. I'm not sure the actual milligrams per dose. We're just pleased that what ever is going on isn't impacting her, yet!


So glad Bayleigh is doing better. She looks very happy in the water!


----------



## Sweet Girl

She definitely looks happy in that photo! She must have loved being in the water. I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks, friends. 

She's a happy girl for sure! She loves the water- but she just wades up to her neck.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I was sorry to hear about your aunt.
I've always thought a wet retriever was a happy retriever and Bayleigh sure looks like a very happy girl. It's good to see.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to hear about your aunt. Bayleigh is looking good and seems to be enjoying life.


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to see that Bayleigh is doing well. Love the picture of her in the water...she looks so happy!!! Also sorry for the loss of your aunt.


----------



## Kalhayd

Bay is headed to the vet today with my dad. She's lathergic and vomiting everything she drinks & eats. Keep her in your thoughts. 

Ugh. Of course we're 3000 miles away. We decided to go ahead with our plans since she was in such good spirits. Ugh. 

She may be a bit depressed since we're not home(she does that), but it doesn't explain the vomiting.


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed that it's just a bug...


----------



## Mausann

Keeping my fingers crossed, hugs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this, my thoughts and prayers are with Bayleigh, you and your family.


----------



## Ginams

Thinking of you guys and hoping for news of this just being a bump in the road.


----------



## Wicky

Sorry to hear this - keeping Bayleigh in my thoughts and praying for good news


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry you got such bad news while you are away. Hoping it isn't too serious.


----------



## G-bear

Oh no! I am really sorry to hear this. Your dad is an experienced dog owner and Bay is in good hands with him. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you. We're waiting on test. She's afraid it's her kidneys due to her calcium levels still being high. Dad is cooking her whatever she will eat- she's turning her nose up at her food(which isn't totally abnormal). 

We fly home Monday. Just want to snuggle my old girl. 

Dad thinks she's depressed because we're gone.. Says she hops up when anyone is near the door..


----------



## G-bear

Bay misses her "mom" and "sister". Never underestimate the power of your love for her or her love for you guys. While I am sure your dad is wonderful with the girls he just isn't you. I'll bet she perks up when you guys walk in the door. I know you are worried. I am so sorry, Lisa. Seems life just can't give you guys a break. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Bay misses her "mom" and "sister". Never underestimate the power of your love for her or her love for you guys. While I am sure your dad is wonderful with the girls he just isn't you. I'll bet she perks up when you guys walk in the door. I know you are worried. I am so sorry, Lisa. Seems life just can't give you guys a break. Hugs.


I think she misses her sissy the most.  Kenzie said, "momma, it's hard to sleep without Bayleigh snoring in my room!" 

They're definitely soul sisters.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping your beautiful Bayleigh in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ivyacres

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Bayleigh*

Praying for Bayleigh and you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the vet visit went well!


----------



## KKaren

G-bear said:


> Bay misses her "mom" and "sister". Never underestimate the power of your love for her or her love for you guys..


Keeping Bayleigh and you in my thoughts and prayers... Definitely agree with this quote... that your love has positive powers. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

It's not good news.

She's refusing all food(even cooked chicken which is her favorite!), throwing up. She was able to keep a bit of water down. 

However, she cannot get up. Dad said she hasn't been out to go potty since yesterday morning & she hasn't had any accidents inside. Vet thinks it's time to let her go- I don't want to do that without us there. Dad is going to carry her outside. 

Tried changing flights.. Nothing available under $1000.00. My heart is broken. I knew I should have stayed back just incase. 

Hoping we can keep her comfortable or she lets go on her own until we can get home.


----------



## Gleepers

BIG HUGS.
I sure hope she can hold on until you get home.
We went through this twice last summer and it's just not cool at all.


----------



## Ginams

My heart hurts for you. Hoping you're able to make it home to your girl.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry to see this update. Sending you a big hug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, that's awful news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## azzure

So sorry...we also had a big trip planned when my Gus fell ill...but the sweet boy passed away a week or so before we were due to leave, so we were able to go, although with very heavy hearts. 

Interestingly, I've just noted that our Costco Citibank card provides Trip Cancellation insurance if a pet has a serious illness verified by a veterinarian. "Pet means any domesticated or tamed animal that is kept as a companion and cared for affectionately" according to the brochure.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa, I am so very, very sorry. I know how much Bay means to you. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry I hope you can make it home.


----------



## goldy1

This is just awful - I'm praying for all of you.


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no! I hope you can get home.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so so sorry. I hope you can get home.


----------



## neve

I'm so sorry


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> It's not good news.
> 
> She's refusing all food(even cooked chicken which is her favorite!), throwing up. She was able to keep a bit of water down.
> 
> However, she cannot get up. Dad said she hasn't been out to go potty since yesterday morning & she hasn't had any accidents inside. Vet thinks it's time to let her go- I don't want to do that without us there. Dad is going to carry her outside.
> 
> Tried changing flights.. Nothing available under $1000.00. My heart is broken. I knew I should have stayed back just incase.
> 
> Hoping we can keep her comfortable or she lets go on her own until we can get home.


Lisa: I am so very sorry. Praying.


----------



## Wicky

I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## danoon58

*Praying for Bayleigh*

Prayers for Bayleigh. I hope you can make it home..... Always my fear when we have to go out of town and board our dogs.


----------



## my4goldens

Prayers to all, having gone thru this not too long ago, I know how it feels to be away with an ailing dog. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending you a big hug, keeping Bayleigh in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## G-bear

Checking to see how Bayleigh is doing this morning. Sending thoughts, prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## GoldenFocus

I am adding my own positive thoughts to those expressed so far....we can only hope and wish you all the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry, my heart hurts for you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so very sorry, my heart hurts for you.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Lisa: My heart hurts for you, too. I know how worried you must be.


----------



## tikiandme

Positive thoughts being sent out to you and Bayleigh.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Checking to see how Bayleigh is doing this morning. Sending thoughts, prayers and hugs to you all.


Not good. She's refusing water now and still hasn't gone potty at all. I'm not even sure how it's possible.

We moved our flight to earlier in the day, but with 8 hours of travel time we won't be in until after mid-night. 

My dad is offering water every 20 mins... Sigh. My eyes are swollen from crying so much. I'm just broken.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no. I hope you make it home in time. Poor love. I'm so sorry this happened. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## G-bear

My heart is breaking for you and Kenzie. I pray you make it home in time to be with Bayleigh. Lisa, I am so very, very sorry. Hugs.


----------



## JillD

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will say a prayer for you all. We went through this in April with our sweet Daisy. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Kalhayd

Got the dreaded call from my dad.. Our beautiful, gentle, girl is gone. 

I've never been through this. My heart is in a million pieces.

Bayleigh- we love you more than I can express. God speed my perfect girl. My perfect, sweet, "mom".


----------



## GoldenFocus

I am sorry and sympathetic......have been through this 5 times and boy it hurts. Its a loss we can't really ever get over, not entirely. The best advise I can offer is just to get into a room and picture the pup in your minds eye, all of the best memories you can bring up and let it out. Bayleigh was fortunate to have such a caring and loving companion.....


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Bayleigh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry. I can't imagine not being there to tell her goodbye. I am crying for you. One of my worst fears when Jake was sick is my parents leaving for a few hours and him collapsing while I was alone with him. Will say a prayer for you and your family tonight.


----------



## Cpc1972

One of the things that helped us with healing was to get Jakes ashes. It was closure for us when we got to bring him back home. He is resting on our fireplace mantle right now. Grieve and cry and just let it out. You may not think so but eventually tears will turn to laughter when you talk about Bayleigh. God brought Dory into your life for a reason. He knew she would help you heal. Run free sweet Bayleigh.


----------



## JillD

Oh Lisa I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Kalhayd

Cpc1972 said:


> One of the things that helped us with healing was to get Jakes ashes. It was closure for us when we got to bring him back home. He is resting on our fireplace mantle right now. Grieve and cry and just let it out. You may not think so but eventually tears will turn to laughter when you talk about Bayleigh. God brought Dory into your life for a reason. He knew she would help you heal. Run free sweet Bayleigh.


We have a dog crematory picking her up here shortly. She's too big for dad to carry and he's also a sobbing mess. I can't believe how fast this all went.


----------



## Ginams

I am so very sorry. Sending you love and light in the moments and days ahead. 

I lost my GSD August 20 last year and it still hurts. Allow yourself to grieve, but also find joy in what memories your sweet girl has left behind.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry. I know how much Bayleigh means to you and also to Kenzie. I am broken hearted for you. While I know this is not the hardest thing you have been through I also know that Bayleigh's presence in your life helped you get through the really hard things. I know how it hurts to lose a heart dog who helps to heal your soul. Know that Bay will always be with you and Kenzie. You have a hole in your heart right now. Let the wonderful memories of your time with your beautiful girl fill the hole. Bayleigh will always be with you in your heart. Our heart dogs never really leave us. Godspeed Bayleigh. And hugs to you, Kenzie and the rest of your family.


----------



## Cpc1972

Kalhayd said:


> We have a dog crematory picking her up here shortly. She's too big for dad to carry and he's also a sobbing mess. I can't believe how fast this all went.



We actually thought Jake was misdiagnosed after he was drained from his first bleed. He was so normal. It happened so quick. My parents were supposed to leave out of town the morning he collapsed to go to my sisters. My sister was going to take him the night before so they didn't have to drop him off at her house in the morning. Something came up and she didn't take him. It was god intervening to make sure my parents were home with him in the morning. I am crying for you. I am so sorry you didn't get to say goodbye.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all. Please keep my sweet daughter in your thoughts. She's broken over the loss of her best friend. Bayleigh really was her girl. Hoping one day I can smile when we think of her, right now it's just tears.


----------



## Amystelter

So so sorry for your loss, may your sweet Bayleigh RIP. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

There aren't enough words to tell you how sorry I am to hear of Bayleigh's passing. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so so sorry to hear of Bayleigh's passing. I can't believe it. Hugs to you, Kenzie, and the rest of your family.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl in such difficult circumstances.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss -- Run fast, Run free Bayleigh.


----------



## swishywagga

Lisa and family my heart breaks for you all, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful, precious, Bayleigh. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I too am brokenhearted to hear of the loss of your sweet girl. Sending you prayers as you go through this incredibly difficult time. Bayleigh was so beautiful and you gave her a life full of love and care. I hope that gives you some solace knowing what a wonderful life you and your family gave her. She will stay in your hearts forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Bayleigh, she was such a beautiful and special girl. My thoughts and prayers to you all during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

I am so very sorry about your sweet girl Bayleigh. She is with my Smooch and Snobear now and they will take care of her until we all meet at the Rainbow Bridge.

I am SURE that Bayleigh knew how much she was loved by all of you and she was with your Dad. I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List. Bayleigh is free from pain and can run free now. We will all help you get through this.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## goldensmum

Am so very sorry for your loss of Bayleigh. It is so hard for us that are left behind, and I'm sure there will be many days ahead that you either blame yourself or ask Why. When I read that Bayleigh could not keep anything down my heart fell, Try and keep in your heart and mind that you tried your very best for your special girl and from what you have posted her passing to the bridge was quick. My thoughts are also with your Dad, must have been so hard for him too.

You will not be alone at this awful time, so many of us have sadly had to face what you are now going through, and I know that when I lost my Goldens their words helped enormously.

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bayleigh


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you, everyone. 

Heading to the airport to head home now. Going to be so hard to have her not there to greet.


----------



## Gleepers

I was so sorry to hear this.
No really good words to say other than we did this twice last summer and it SUCKS!!

One thing I noticed was that the kids went through it way different than us adults did. They would have moments where everything was swell and dandy and then they would just burst into tears for no reason. This has been off and on for the past year. (We hit the year mark for our second coming up in a few weeks) As time has gone by the tears have gotten less, but we talk about them no less now than we used to. And it's still hard even having had Penny around for the past several months.

Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Wicky

Oh I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you all. Wish I had better words to express how heartbroken I feel for you all x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you and Dory and your family. My son was 4 when our first golden died...it's so hard for them to understand.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I'm so sorry to hear about Bayleigh. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## azzure

So sorry...I lost my Gus to hemangio in April. He died in the car just as we turned into the driveway of the veterinary hospital where he was to receive his (second) effusion. I wish I had been holding him, but we thought he would be more comfortable having the entire back seat to himself. Crying now just thinking about him, and your sweet Bayleigh.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss. I am just heartbroken for you. Bayleigh will live in your hearts forever. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you again. We finally made it home. Dory keeps looking for Bayleigh. I keep expecting her to come nudge my arm for love. 

I can't seem to get it together. I don't want my sweet (human) babies to feed off my sadness. 

I just can't grasp how she was perfectly fine and dead 3 days later. I just can't.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We all know the feeling-it hurts so bad, you can't stop crying. Just remember we are all here for you. Hugs...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Kalhayd said:


> Thank you again. We finally made it home. Dory keeps looking for Bayleigh. I keep expecting her to come nudge my arm for love.
> 
> I can't seem to get it together. I don't want my sweet (human) babies to feed off my sadness.
> 
> I just can't grasp how she was perfectly fine and dead 3 days later. I just can't.


I understand you don't want to upset your kids - but it IS okay to grieve and to be sad. I think it's important to grieve. And your kids are probably feeling really sad, too. Maybe you could do a little photo project together. Go through all your old photos of Bayleigh and make an album that represents her life. I'm sure there will be some tears - but probably some laughs and smiles, too. And you'll have a nice book of memories when you're done. I'm really so sorry this happened. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Too many of us here know the pain and emptiness that fills your heart right now. Sending love and hugs during this difficult time. I am so, so sorry. May the love that you and Bayleigh shared shine on and give you comfort in time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I know how much you hurt and how hard this is, I agree with Sweet girl, it's important that you grieve. You're children are sad and hurting too, even Dory. You children may not fully understand what has happened either.

I think by making a tribute to Bayleigh to celebrate her life will help you all. 

It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal, be there for each other during this time.


----------



## Krissi2197

Oh my god I came to this thread to see if she was feeling better and now I'm crying.

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## G-bear

Sweet girl and Carolina mom are right. You need to grieve. Your children need to grieve and it is ok to let them see you are sad. If you lock that away so that they can't see your grief all you do is teach them that grief is wrong. They already know that you are devasted by Bayleigh's passing. Allow them to share the sadness with you. When my daughter was 8 years old our dog, Shannon, died. I had gotten Shannon when I was in grad school. She was my special dog. She went through 16 years of my life with me. When my daughter was born Shannon was the dog who instinctively knew that it was her job to watch over the little girl we had brought home from the hospital. From the day my daughter came home Shannon slept next to her crib and, later, her bed. 
She was my daughter's best friend. When Shannon died we had my dad, who was an gifted woodworker, make a "headstone" for Shannon. My daughter then spent several days decorating it before it was sealed with marine varnish and placed in our garden. Over the 3 days it took Katie to decorate the headstone we all talked about Shannon and how sad we were. It didn't make the sadness go away but it was a way to acknowledge that it was ok for her (and also me) to be really, really sad. So, Lisa, don't try to "be strong" this time. I know you always do that. Let your kids see that grief is ok. It is the only way they and you can begin the long process of healing. Remember together all that Bay meant to you and honor that. The deep sadness will depart on its own terms and time table. There is no set time limit for grief. Allow yourself and you kids time to remember and grieve for your beautiful Bay and remember her with love. Those memories will go a long way towards healing the hole in your heart. Many hugs to you all.


----------



## Cpc1972

The first day my nephew was here after Jake passed he ran in the door and went upstairs crying. My sister just passed it off oh he is find. He cried for about a half hour before coming down. When he walked in it was real when Jake didn't greet him. Let your kids grieve with you. And it's OK to cry in front of them. My niece within the last year has started understanding life and death and it's so cute how she talks about Jake now.


----------



## Karen519

*I agree*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know how much you hurt and how hard this is, I agree with Sweet girl, it's important that you grieve. You're children are sad and hurting too, even Dory. You children may not fully understand what has happened either.
> 
> I think by making a tribute to Bayleigh to celebrate her life will help you all.
> 
> It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal, be there for each other during this time.


I agree with all everyone else has said. Let your children grieve with you, you can't hide it from them. A tribute to Bay would be very nice. Dory will miss her, too. Ken and I have lost 3 dogs to hemangio, and the other grieves as much as we do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

G-bear said:


> Sweet girl and Carolina mom are right. You need to grieve. Your children need to grieve and it is ok to let them see you are sad. If you lock that away so that they can't see your grief all you do is teach them that grief is wrong. They already know that you are devasted by Bayleigh's passing. Allow them to share the sadness with you. When my daughter was 8 years old our dog, Shannon, died. I had gotten Shannon when I was in grad school. She was my special dog. She went through 16 years of my life with me. When my daughter was born Shannon was the dog who instinctively knew that it was her job to watch over the little girl we had brought home from the hospital. From the day my daughter came home Shannon slept next to her crib and, later, her bed.
> She was my daughter's best friend. When Shannon died we had my dad, who was an gifted woodworker, make a "headstone" for Shannon. My daughter then spent several days decorating it before it was sealed with marine varnish and placed in our garden. Over the 3 days it took Katie to decorate the headstone we all talked about Shannon and how sad we were. It didn't make the sadness go away but it was a way to acknowledge that it was ok for her (and also me) to be really, really sad. So, Lisa, don't try to "be strong" this time. I know you always do that. Let your kids see that grief is ok. It is the only way they and you can begin the long process of healing. Remember together all that Bay meant to you and honor that. The deep sadness will depart on its own terms and time table. There is no set time limit for grief. Allow yourself and you kids time to remember and grieve for your beautiful Bay and remember her with love. Those memories will go a long way towards healing the hole in your heart. Many hugs to you all.


Oh geeze G-Bear, you have me in tears......... this is so beautiful. 

I think most of share in the sadness of others when they lose their Goldens, we are grieving right along with you about Bayleigh. She was such a beautiful and very special soul. She reminds me of my Bridge girl. 

All I can say is it is hard and it takes times, be kind to yourself and let others help you when you need it.

I for one will miss Bayleigh, I think many of us will.


----------



## swishywagga

A few weeks after Barnaby passed I started a memory box containing special items that were his and some that are a constant reminder of him like sea shells from his favourite beach, photos, his baby collar and even a sweat band that he used to play with so often with my husband!, I will continue to add to it as the time passes. The pain is raw for you now but I hope in time you will be able to share and create special memories with your family which will help you in the grieving process. We've all been there and are here for you, my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your family, take care x


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you. 

It's not that I don't want my kids to see me grieve; I just don't want my sadness to impact how they're grieving. My five-year old took a lot of solice in the rainbow bridge(thank you, Sandy for sending the email to my daughter as she explained it to him). He seems "okay" right now and is having fun with Dory. 

Don't get me wrong, we love Dory. But as we're dealing with crazy puppy antics, and cleaning up pee(why is she peeing in my house again?!?) I'm just more and more crushed because I used to have Bay by my side and we'd "talk" about how naughty her sister is. 

I walked by my daughters room and saw her lovey and lost it. I lost in using the restroom because she'd follow me in there.. It's just so unbelievable. My heart is just broken. 

I know you get that one dog and you connect and now she's gone and my heart hurts thinking of her dying wondering where we were. I just pray she knows that I loved her more than I can even express and my soul wanted to be with her in her last moments. 

Just missing my girl.


----------



## G-bear

I am glad the email was some help for the kids. Swishy and Carolina mom are so right about the pain and sadness as well as the fact that so many of us have lost our very special dogs. A lot of us have had kids who grieved alongside of us. We want to protect our kids from the harsh reality of death, at least until we feel that they can comprehend it. Unfortunately it doesn't happen that way for a lot of us. I found that in my own case when Shannon died that my sadness was just too big to hide from anyone. My daughter was also grieving in her own way. They only way I could think of to function at all in a normal way was to make the headstone for Shannon. It allowed both of us to express our grief and talk about it. My daughter is a an adult now. About a year and a half ago, when my second heart and soul dog, Goldie, died it was my daughter who sat me down and told me that we were going to create a headstone for Goldie together. While we did this she reminded me of the one she had made for Shannon and told me that she was so glad we had done it together because at the time she felt as if she had to do something which would permanently acknowledge and honor Shannon. Something that would show the world that this was not just a dog but was her best friend and it would keep Shannon here forever in a small way. She said she didn't have the words at the age of 8 to tell me that but it was how she felt. Your grief won't change their grief. They will process it in their own way in their own time. I wish it had been possible to take Katie's pain away when Shannon died. Of course that wasn't possible. I think all we can do is acknowledge their sadness as well as our own and try to put one foot in front of the other to keep moving forward. When my husband got me Bailey (as a birthday present after Goldie passed) I know there were times when I looked at Bailey and thought there is no way he can replace Goldie
I think I almost resented him for trying to take her place. Of course he wasn't doing that. Bailey didn't know the circumstances of how he came to live here. Little by little that Peter Pan puppy of mine wormed his way into my heart. Did he replace Goldie? No. He never will. Bailey is Bailey and I have learned that is enough. Heart dogs happen once or twice in a lifetime but it doesn't mean we can't love another dog. It is just different. A lot of us understand Lisa. We grew to love Bayleigh too
We also grew to love Dory and we will be here to help you get thru this time. Hugs.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

I'm so sorry for your loss and so sad. I remember reading all previous threads about Bay and Dory... Supposed to go to work now but I'm just in tears reading this.


----------



## Ginams

My heart hurts for you. I am another in a long line of people who has felt that heartbreak and grief. I am so sorry you weren't able to make it home, but she knew how much you love her. From your stories of Bayleigh, she knew.

Storm wasn't quite a year old when we lost Sasha to cancer. Even though she was older than Dory is now, I still questioned my relationship with Storm. I hope that you find, as I did, that the puppy antics (good and bad) will help your heart heal. Dory will bring joy and light into your home when it might be hard to find.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Bayleigh.....


----------



## penparson

It's so hard to lose a dog when you're away. I was in Russia when my Reuben was put down in 2010. I knew it was coming - he was almost 15 - but I somehow expected him to be there for me on my return. My son courageously made the decision, with my consent, and gave him a forbidden chocolate muffin on the way to the vet. Wakefield, who's almost 6, is a clone of Reuben (they share some lines) but there are times when I still need to touch Reuben's favorite snowman toy. Treasure your moments with Bayleigh and know that Dory will bring you joy and hope.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

There are no words! I'm so very, very sorry for you and your family. A lot of us sadly know what you are feeling with a loss this big. Lots of tears, grieve, and remember the good times even though right now they will make you cry. My Bailey passed about 14 months ago from hemangiosarcoma and I think of her everyday. Bless all those wonderful Goldens that are waiting at the bridge. Revel in Dory. She will help heal the space. She won't fill it, but she will soften it. Love and hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

They just don't stay long enough. It actually makes me a bit anxious with Dory. We can feed the best, give the best care, empty our bank accounts, and there are no guarantees; it's just pure fate.

We actually got Dory for Bay. Not entirely, of course, but so many people have told us how puppies help keep the seniors young. We nicknamed Bayleigh mom because she was so mom like to all of our human babies, especially her girl, my daughter. So we assumed she'd naturally be a "mom" to Dory. My hubby looked at her once and said, "oh, mom, we will have to call you something else- because you're not very motherly at all."  I used to look at her when she'd look disgusted at her "gift" and tell her, "you hate our present to you, huh? We got her for YOU", and she'd nudge my arm as if to say pet me and I'll forgive you for bringing this creature into my life. 

I find myself getting a bit resentful. My FIL & MIL have a dog who is 16-years old. I was cringing while they fed him Alpo and bragged how he doesn't see a vet. And here he is, sixteen. We feed our dogs the good food, carefully monitor health, regularly see our vet & it didn't buy her anything. So it makes me fearful to get too attached to our sweet(and insanely naughty  ) Dory. 

A lot of people don't get it. My MIL said, as I was crying the ugly cry, "I'm sorry; I've never been attached, they're like farm animals to me" and all I wanted to say is you're like a farm animal to me. 

I haven't cried like this since we lost our human daughter ten years ago. Bayleigh was there and helped so much in the healing process while she, herself, was still a naughty puppy. 

About a year ago, we did family portraits- specially to include her as she was aging and it was important to us to have such a HUGE part of our family in our family portrait. Forever grateful for that decision. She even smiled right along with us. 

Dory does help. And she surely helps my babies heal. But I look at her and wonder will I ever love you like her? I'm sure we will, but right now we're just broken. 

Including our pictures. Sorry if family shots aren't allowed.


----------



## Kalhayd

The non-beach one hangs in our house, a large canvas. Everytime I walk by.. It's bittersweet. Her smile makes me smile.. Then cry because she's gone.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Why on earth would family portraits NOT be allowed? Bayleigh has every right to be remembered as part of a family. ALL dogs deserve to be remembered as part of a family. And I agree. Her smile makes me smile, too.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

I'm so sorry it's so hard for you and also having to hear insensitive comments. Big hugs. Those are lovely family portraits, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They ARE family! Love the pics!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all this morning, the photos are absolutely beautiful x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your family photos are so beautiful and tell a very heartwarming story, you're such a beautiful family.

Time will heal your heart, I know right now you feel your heart will never stop hurting-a part of you, a very special part of you is now no longer with you physically. Bayleigh will always be a part of you, she'll always hold a very special place in your heart. She was such an important part of your life, she shared your life, enriched it and filled it with so many wonderful memories. 

You will love Dory, I'm sure you probably already do but don't realize it. The day will come when you least expect it, you will find she has all of your heart.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> They just don't stay long enough. It actually makes me a bit anxious with Dory. We can feed the best, give the best care, empty our bank accounts, and there are no guarantees; it's just pure fate.
> 
> We actually got Dory for Bay. Not entirely, of course, but so many people have told us how puppies help keep the seniors young. We nicknamed Bayleigh mom because she was so mom like to all of our human babies, especially her girl, my daughter. So we assumed she'd naturally be a "mom" to Dory. My hubby looked at her once and said, "oh, mom, we will have to call you something else- because you're not very motherly at all."  I used to look at her when she'd look disgusted at her "gift" and tell her, "you hate our present to you, huh? We got her for YOU", and she'd nudge my arm as if to say pet me and I'll forgive you for bringing this creature into my life.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit resentful. My FIL & MIL have a dog who is 16-years old. I was cringing while they fed him Alpo and bragged how he doesn't see a vet. And here he is, sixteen. We feed our dogs the good food, carefully monitor health, regularly see our vet & it didn't buy her anything. So it makes me fearful to get too attached to our sweet(and insanely naughty  ) Dory.
> 
> A lot of people don't get it. My MIL said, as I was crying the ugly cry, "I'm sorry; I've never been attached, they're like farm animals to me" and all I wanted to say is you're like a farm animal to me.
> 
> I haven't cried like this since we lost our human daughter ten years ago. Bayleigh was there and helped so much in the healing process while she, herself, was still a naughty puppy.
> 
> About a year ago, we did family portraits- specially to include her as she was aging and it was important to us to have such a HUGE part of our family in our family portrait. Forever grateful for that decision. She even smiled right along with us.
> 
> Dory does help. And she surely helps my babies heal. But I look at her and wonder will I ever love you like her? I'm sure we will, but right now we're just broken.
> 
> Including our pictures. Sorry if family shots aren't allowed.


Lisa: I agree, I think it is all fate. We do the best we can for our beloved animals, but in the end, it is out of our control. I believe animals are on LOAN to us, to teach us love and all of life's beautiful lessons. They teach us how to live one day at a time and to cherish that day. Ken and I have had dogs from reputable breeders that died sooner or about the same time as the wonderful dogs that we've rescued. I can say for me, that I have loved all of the dogs we've had intensely, just for different reasons. I know you are already in love with Dory, just differently than with Bay. So glad you have the family pictures with Bay, they mean so much. Ken and I are in the process of packing for when we sell our house, but normally we have pictures of all of our dogs, those at the Bridge and our current ones all over the house. I am sure that Dory did help remind Bay that she was the Mom figure. Your family is so loving and I'm sure that Bayleigh felt that every day of her life.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my girl in Feb at age 5, I think we all understand what you are facing. Goldenmum the poem was wonderful, thank you for sharing. I love my new pup just as you love Dory but it wasn't the same connection. Then one day you get that look, a behavior that reminds you... and your heart opens. Prayers and blessing for you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I so understand your grief. I cried for 5 days straight - day and night. I was devastated. I didn't know what I was going to do when Tesia died. How I was going to get through it. People here said time would help, and I couldn't see how it possibly could. But it did. I grieved for a week. The day she was cremated and I got her ashes back helped me hugely. But I still cried every few days. And then I realized I needed another dog, another Golden. And that helped me, too. First looking forward to her coming, and then when she arrived. She healed my heart. Dory will help you, too, I'm sure. But first, allow your self to grieve. Your heart needs some time to be sad.


----------



## gdgli

Kalhayd said:


> Got the dreaded call from my dad.. Our beautiful, gentle, girl is gone.
> 
> I've never been through this. My heart is in a million pieces.
> 
> Bayleigh- we love you more than I can express. God speed my perfect girl. My perfect, sweet, "mom".


I feel for you. My eyes are tearing up right now. And now I am thinking of all of the dogs that I have lost. I save their collars.


----------



## Cpc1972

My cousin gave us this stone with a beautiful saying. You can put stuff in it. We are going to put jakes tags and collar in it. We still have his giant stuffed penguin. We should of had it creamated with him. We may burn it and put it with his ashes. We got the penguin like in October and had it put up for Christmas. We had to give it to him early since he was diagnosed a week before. So glad he made it until Jan. We gave it to Chloe but she just wants to rip it up.


----------



## Kalhayd

We're planning on doing a garden out back once Dory learns to stop digging trenches.  I think I want to bury her ashes and her collar and have something beautiful and tangible to view outback. 

I know time heals grief. I get it. It's just so surreal. I took my daughter to school today and our vets daughter is in her class this year. She gave us a huge hug, told us we did all we could for her, and she was grateful she went quickly and didn't have to suffer. Our vets office also sent flowers and a beautiful quote(as did several friends) so it's awesome that so many people get it and support us through this.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*



Kalhayd said:


> We're planning on doing a garden out back once Dory learns to stop digging trenches.  I think I want to bury her ashes and her collar and have something beautiful and tangible to view outback.
> 
> I know time heals grief. I get it. It's just so surreal. I took my daughter to school today and our vets daughter is in her class this year. She gave us a huge hug, told us we did all we could for her, and she was grateful she went quickly and didn't have to suffer. Our vets office also sent flowers and a beautiful quote(as did several friends) so it's awesome that so many people get it and support us through this.


I think the garden is a beautiful idea, or maybe even just a plant, tree, bush. When they put our Smooch to sleep, vet sent a card and a made a donation to cancer research in her name!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ivory Golden, grandsons beagle/rottweiler mix Calib, and cats Sparky, Holly, and Simon are around the left side of a river birch, covered in various lantana, and lilys. We are far enough south that the lantana have some green year round and bloom from late spring until first good cold of winter. I sit amongst them in my lawn chair and drink iced tea when I need to calm and settle. Teenage grandsons will cause a lot of that.

Max


----------



## Mausann

I am so sorry about Bayleigh that she is gone - there is no other words to describe the pain and sorrow, but is is terrible.
You loved her with all of your heart and you couldn't help that you were out of town at her passing, she knew you loved her Help you kids and yourself now with the grief, let Dory help, she will. Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Cpc1972

Have you seen what they call a urn tree. You plant their ashes with a special tree. If you google you can probably find it. You could easily do it yourself without buying the kit. My mom was thinking of doing it after we get into our new house.


----------



## Cpc1972

Here is the link for the living earn. They are kind of expensive but you could go by the trees or flower seperatly.

https://www.thelivingurn.com/pages/...peXF_D6oG5iLrhz665wrPYelWMLovPxARgaAsTP8P8HAQ


----------



## Kalhayd

Any idea how long the cremations usually take? We had a crematory pick her up on Sunday. I don't have the energy to call and inquire if they're done with her, yet. 

I can't open that link- but I'm on mobile. I'll check tonight from my PC.


----------



## G-bear

When we have had our dogs cremated the ashes are usually returned within a week. They are delivered to our veterinary clinic and they call as soon as they get them. I don't know how it is in Florida but here all of my dog's ashes have arrived in a navy velvet bag with a wooden box containing the ashes inside. I am posting a picture if Goldie's bag that her ashes came in for you to see. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks. This was an outside company as my vet wasn't open Sunday and didn't want her lying there all night. I'm assuming I'll have to go there & pick her up.


----------



## Cpc1972

We had Jake back in less then a week I believe. Jakes came in a metal decorative tin. We picked his up at the vet.


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*

Lisa: I would call and check. I know that our vet called us when Snobear and Smooch's ashes were ready to be picked up.

We put them on beautiful glass shelves in our Family Room with pictures in front of their boxes. We also put Smooch's paw print there. We spend 80% of our time in the Family Room.


----------



## Kalhayd

Our vet had nothing to do with her cremation. I finally called. They had called my cell, but were off one digit. They will deliver her to our vets office per my request on Tuesday. We picked out the urn & engraving. 

Vet called today to check in on us & give the results of her blood work we had done when she first became ill. She said she went into acute kidney failure. Not related to the high calcium, or the cancer she likely also had. I mean, really?!? Said nothing we could have done to help as when kidneys stop producing urine, it's a death sentence. Although, she's confident if wasn't painful for her.. Not sure if I believe that- sweet girl didn't pee since Thursday.  


Praying for some closure. Still cry constantly. Still feel broken. My son is falling apart. Sleeping with her photos and breaking down in his first days of kindergarten because he lost a photo. Making him a photo book to help.


----------



## SandyK

My heart goes out to you and your family. I wish I had some words of comfort, but no matter what I say this is just such a difficult time in your lives. Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you.


----------



## swishywagga

Lisa I am thinking of you and your family this morning, keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you and so sorry. A photo album for your son is a great idea..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Kalhayd said:


> Our vet had nothing to do with her cremation. I finally called. They had called my cell, but were off one digit. They will deliver her to our vets office per my request on Tuesday. We picked out the urn & engraving.
> 
> Vet called today to check in on us & give the results of her blood work we had done when she first became ill. She said she went into acute kidney failure. Not related to the high calcium, or the cancer she likely also had. I mean, really?!? Said nothing we could have done to help as when kidneys stop producing urine, it's a death sentence. Although, she's confident if wasn't painful for her.. Not sure if I believe that- sweet girl didn't pee since Thursday.
> 
> 
> Praying for some closure. Still cry constantly. Still feel broken. My son is falling apart. Sleeping with her photos and breaking down in his first days of kindergarten because he lost a photo. Making him a photo book to help.


I think the photo book will help your son.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I think the photo book will help, too. I hope so. It will take a while before you can start to feel normal again. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kalhayd

Thank you all.


----------



## rooroch

My first dog, a boxer I was given when I was 4, died suddenly when I was at boarding school so I never got to say goodbye. My parents gave me a locket with her photo in to wear and that helped a lot. I still have it and I am now 67!! Maybe your little girl would like that. I am not sure a boy would. Poor little soul on his first day at kindy loosing his photo, a photo book is a good idea. I hope the school was sympathetic to him.


----------



## swishywagga

The photo book sounds like a lovely idea for your son. I have a locket that my husband bought me, inside it has a picture of Barnaby. I love it and feel like he is with me wherever I go.

Thinking of you all this morning and sending a hug.


----------



## Kalhayd

swishywagga said:


> The photo book sounds like a lovely idea for your son. I have a locket that my husband bought me, inside it has a picture of Barnaby. I love it and feel like he is with me wherever I go.
> 
> Thinking of you all this morning and sending a hug.


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------

